# Tuna & Rice Fast (True or Not)



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

In my old gym i got talking to 2 older guys, they had been competing for years and were 2 huge guys. They usually had a big old bloated belly and wernt very vascular.

I hadnt seen them in a few weeks and when i did, holy good f**k!!

These guys looked like someone had suck a vacumme up their **** and sucked all the fat air and water out.

To the point, another veteran i spoke to, and a friend of theirs told me they had eaten nothing but tuna and brown rice every 2hrs at least 8 times a day for 6 weeks with a little cardio.

I went straight over and aked them and they comfirmed. I asked around and a few people had heard of it.

I wanted to know had anyone had any knowledge of this diet as i wanted to try it! Is it an old school thing?

Any help would be great thanks!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Tom Hanks ate nothing but tuna for his role in Castaway.


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Wanted to know if anyone had herd if this before in a bodybuilding sence, muscle loss etc. Dont wanna go through a grewling diet and all for nothing!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I don't think you would lose muscle eating tuna 8 times a day as there is nearly 30 grams of protien in 1 tin.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

it more than likely just down to the fact they cut thier calories down eating these foods and were too damn lazy to use a variety of foods rather than the foods themselves.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Ive heard similar storys about chicken and broccolli, but there is obviously other and more varied ways to diet


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

TBH i just wanted something i could afford atm and also didnt take much time to make plus i work on building site all day just have a big tub of tuna and rice would be handy!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

tuna not high in mecury or something, this not supposely bad for you in big helpings


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

MWVEC said:


> TBH i just wanted something i could afford atm and also didnt take much time to make plus i work on building site all day just have a big tub of tuna and rice would be handy!


 58p in Tesco



barsnack said:


> tuna not high in mecury or something, this not supposely bad for you in big helpings


You'd have to eat a serious amount for a long time for it to have any effect.


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

I heard as low as 2 tins could cause mercury poisoning. Correct me if I'm wrong, I really don't know :/


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea tuna is cheap i can get princess 1kg tin for about £2 or something would last me a few days cheaper than chicken breast. Has no one heard of this then and confirm it works? What about the sciences behind it, aparantly you dont need fat if you have bf to use as your body uses it but im no nutritionist lol.

And would your body not adapt to the food overtime and you will cease to lose weight?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

shaun220 said:


> I heard as low as 2 tins could cause mercury poisoning. Correct me if I'm wrong, I really don't know :/


Rubbish, i used to eat two tins in one sitting twice a day...


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thankyou for clearing that up, I am a youngster, I still have a lot to learn. Cheers


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

No worries. The only thing you have to worry about is your kidneys, don't decide that one day you are going to eat 5 cans a day as your going to put a lot of stress on your kidneys, gradually work your way up over a period of weeks and give your kidneys time to adjust.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

More important than the fact that they ate tuna and rice is the degree of calorie deficit and any PEDs they were taking... diets based on very limited food choices can work if kcals are on the money, and are certainly very simple diets to follow, but they are rarely particularly healthy diets.


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> No worries. The only thing you have to worry about is your kidneys, don't decide that one day you are going to eat 5 cans a day as your going to put a lot of stress on your kidneys, gradually work your way up over a period of weeks and give your kidneys time to adjust.


I eat 2 a day as it is so I might work my way up if I decide to take this road. Thanks


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Depending on how heavy they are i dont think a tin of tuna every 2hrs is enough protein, altough such a low calorie diet would deffo get you ripped, but they would get a lot of muscle lose too. Plus eating the same meal day in day out, week in week out would be a bit boring to say the least! so a bit unlikely imho


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been on low calorie for a while and haven't had any fat loss


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

shaun220 said:


> I've been on low calorie for a while and haven't had any fat loss


Unless you ad cardio or drop calories every few weeks weight loss will slow down even stop because your body will adapt to the same thing constantly. Have a cheat day once a week to boost your metabolic rate that may help mate


----------



## Wjdburton (May 1, 2011)

I tried luiqerfide tuner once.... Not nice. Now I just eat normal tuner lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

big silver back said:


> Depending on how heavy they are i dont think a tin of tuna every 2hrs is enough protein, altough such a low calorie diet would deffo get you ripped, but they would get a lot of muscle lose too. Plus eating the same meal day in day out, week in week out would be a bit boring to say the least! so a bit unlikely imho


a tin is (depending on size) 30-40g protein...so every 8 hours they'd be intaking 240-320g of protein per day. more than enough for anyone


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Markatron (Apr 26, 2011)

whats he biggest tin of tuna ya can buy? im fed up having to buy 14 tins at a time to keep in cupboard for the week lol, anyone know any websites or anything to buy bigger tins?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

ALR said:


> a tin is (depending on size) 30-40g protein...so every 8 hours they'd be intaking 240-320g of protein per day. more than enough for anyone


A stardard tin which i asume they would be eating is 25g-30g protein, so thats 200g-240g and if they are huge like he says i dont think it would be enough, it wouldn't be enough for me and i aint huge mate, just my opinion you may be right though


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

big silver back said:


> A stardard tin which i asume they would be eating is 25g-30g protein, so thats 200g-240g and if they are huge like he says i dont think it would be enough, it wouldn't be enough for me and i aint huge mate, just my opinion you may be right though


i checked and my tins of princes are 32.5, 260g would prob be enuff on a cut for most.

depends on his definition of huge tho, could be ronnie coleman or a fat 220lb guy, lol


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds a bit like "Fish and a rice cake"


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

ALR said:


> i checked and my tins of princes are 32.5, 260g would prob be enuff on a cut for most.
> 
> depends on his definition of huge tho, could be ronnie coleman or a fat 220lb guy, lol


 Must be my cheap tuna then, 25g protein per 100g, and drained weight is 135g per tin. less than 300g even on a prep and i would lose muscle but everyones different. I see your point though


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

MWVEC said:


> Yea tuna is cheap i can get princess 1kg tin for about £2 or something would last me a few days cheaper than chicken breast. Has no one heard of this then and confirm it works? What about the sciences behind it, aparantly you dont need fat if you have bf to use as your body uses it but im no nutritionist lol.
> 
> And would your body not adapt to the food overtime and you will cease to lose weight?


Where do you get tuna that cheap?


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

These guys were not mr.0 but they where ur bigger than average big guy lol not to mention around 6ft 4. Yea well im sure the calories would drop as you go along as ur stomach gets smaller so will ur portion sizes. Still no solid answer it would be extremy boring etc but it would be easy to stick to etc.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I dont think theres one diet that suits everybody, if you wanna give it go, go for it and if it dont work out try something else. Thats the way you find out what works best for your body


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Makro had an offer on. And **** me i might have exaturated by saying huge i was trying to get the point across clearly these guys were not ronnie coleman but these were easiy above 20 stone.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

MWVEC said:


> Makro had an offer on. And **** me i might have exaturated by saying huge i was trying to get the point across clearly these guys were not ronnie coleman but these were easiy above 20 stone.


Well thats no exageration thats f*****g huge!!!!


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

big silver back said:


> I dont think theres one diet that suits everybody, if you wanna give it go, go for it and if it dont work out try something else. Thats the way you find out what works best for your body


Thanks big silver back, thats a few good words of sensible advice. Do you think it would do any good im 105kgs need to lose alot of bf im not competing its just for me atm.

I was told if i ate any other carbs etc on this diet i would blow up! I dont see what harm it would do changing the tuna to another low fat fish?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Tuna and rice is a great way of losing weight but dont forget about adding some fats in also and maybe a bit of veg to make it a little less boring and a little more healthy. Add some oily fish 1-2 a week, salmon, mackeral, etc and a cheat once a week and you should do great mate. I dont disbelieve those guys but i dont think they are telling the whole story either


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stop bein lazy and get in the kitchen


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Its time mate i work all day cum home for an hour then go to the gym then come home n go 2 bed and repeat i have no time to pre prepare. It would just b easy and quick. might taste like **** and bore me but i dont mind the sacrafice no one said cutting was nice lol

thanks big silverback ill take ur advice on board maybe throw some broccli on board a few times a day and i always take omegas etc would this be enough?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

MWVEC said:


> Its time mate i work all day cum home for an hour then go to the gym then come home n go 2 bed and repeat i have no time to pre prepare. It would just b easy and quick. might taste like **** and bore me but i dont mind the sacrafice no one said cutting was nice lol
> 
> thanks big silverback ill take ur advice on board maybe throw some broccli on board a few times a day and i always take omegas etc would this be enough?


That should be fine mate, i do the same thing mate i prepare all my food before i go to work so i also go for the easiest things to prepere. The hard thing is sticking to it, all long as you do you'll lose the fat, good luck mate


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks alot mate appreciate it ill hit u up and let u know if its a myth il try my best to stick to it ive got a good mind set this time!

thanks again


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldn't want to have all that mercury from the tuna in my body. As always the best diets are varied and common sense.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

MWVEC said:


> Its time mate i work all day cum home for an hour then go to the gym then come home n go 2 bed and repeat i have no time to pre prepare. It would just b easy and quick. might taste like **** and bore me but i dont mind the sacrafice no one said cutting was nice lol
> 
> thanks big silverback ill take ur advice on board maybe throw some broccli on board a few times a day and i always take omegas etc would this be enough?


Have you ever dieted before? If not i give you 4 days tops eating just tuna and rice before you say f**k this! Couldn't think of anything worse.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Coriander will chelate mercury out of the body.

Not kidding, it's highly efficient at it ! Just make sure you have a costant supply. Will make the tuna& rice less boring, even.


----------

